# I thought the water was tasting good



## Bribie G (18/4/13)

Having lived in the South East Queensland water area, a drink of water was a last resort. On moving to the Mid North Coast I had a few drinks of water as opposed to beer, and thought "damn that's good".
Getting great results with the brewing as well.

Now it's official, best tasting water in NSW :chug:

I'll have to find out what the mineral content is - but it certainly tastes almost identical to my RO and the RO "waste" tastes good as drinking water. hmmmmm.


----------



## QldKev (18/4/13)

Bundy had ok water, pretty good for brewing with the exception of the chlorine. When I move out here I loved the water, it was very clean and no smell. Then they put in a stupid water treatment ready for the fluoride, and now pump it full of chlorine. Somedays the mains water stinks of chlorine worse that a spa. At least I've got a rain water tank for brewing.


----------



## mikec (18/4/13)

Unfortunately pleasant-tasting water doesn't make up for having to live in Taree.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/13)

I remember in the 70s Bundy water was so soft they used to run it through limestone gravel at the N. Bundy treatment plant.

Edit: I don't live in Taree, it's the local "service" town about 20mins drive and is a very pleasant and convenient small city - beats the crapper out of Caboolture / Morayfield. Now Balmain... :lol:

Actually I do like Darling Street and always have five bucks spare to give to the beggars.


----------



## mikec (18/4/13)

Heh heh I know, I lived in Taree for 15 years.
So now you understand...


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/13)

Yeah let's face it I probably wouldn't live in Chatham by choice, that's why we live in Old Bar. I actually fully understand where you are coming from, when you move from a country town to the big smoke you wouldn't want to move back again, I lived in Bundy and Maryborough for 15 years and it's good to go back for a visit, but...........


----------

